# Fasttech



## Sir Vape (3/5/14)

Are the items on Fasttech legit??? Says it includes free shipping. Anyone had any experience with them??

Looking at getting a I Taste VTR


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

when u say legit, you mean original?

99% of their items are clones, hence the name- "russian 91% STYLE'' 

everything with the word STYLE is a clone

i buy regularly from them and havent had any issues thus far

yes the shipping is free for purchases over a certain amount

the biggest pain is the time you have to wait for the parcel to arrive- 4-6 weeks!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape (3/5/14)

K K K I would not survive 4-6 weeks Riaz. Buy local 

Thanks Riaz


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

The Inhaler said:


> K K K I would not survive 4-6 weeks Riaz. Buy local
> 
> Thanks Riaz


Lol, yes local is better, but not always available. You have to learn to forget if you order from slowtech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/5/14)

Matthee said:


> You have to learn to forget if you order from slowtech.



yip yip and when the parcel arrives, its like an early christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------

